# Solomons scubacam



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.life.umd.edu/biology/paynterlab/video/cam-solomons.html


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

wow


----------



## drag-on (Mar 5, 2005)

that is so cool... thanks


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

They just cleaned the camera lense but the water clarity still isn't too good . It's located in the river and fairly shallow as you can see light filtering down . I saw a big jimmie crab cradling a molting female and it was still fighting off spot and perch . Pretty cool stuff .


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

School of small stripers swimming around it right now...where's my rod!!!!!


----------



## Ticali (May 6, 2008)

Very cool. All I have been able to see are white perch, they look so big from the camera. Thanks for the link.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow ! There's a doubler crab ! A big jimmie cradling a shedding female and the perch and rock have the scent and are trying to mess with them . The crab's face is right up against the lense ! So friggin cool !:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

won't come up for me.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> won't come up for me.


It works best if you have Quick Time on your computer . I will e-mail you the upload . :fishing:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

http://quicktime-download.info/?gclid=CPrjvdK3iJQCFQslHgodi3avWw


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Is this a video or is it live?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

DFishMon said:


> Is this a video or is it live?


 It is live my friend ! Very cool !:fishing:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

This is pretty cool... Bunch of perch just hanging out on it.. Im hoping to see something better..


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

eaglesfanguy said:


> This is pretty cool... Bunch of perch just hanging out on it.. Im hoping to see something better..


Just watched another doubler get attacked by marauding white perch !


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Remarkable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

very cool.. wanna get skip to help me get into scuba diving.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

that cam is nice. nice to see the fish in there natural habitiat. some fish get really close to the cam. curiosity lol


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

The blue crab video clip if funny. them crabs are freaking fast


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

What the hell is that tail in the scuba cam. 1st and hour ago I saw a Snake with stripes go by and then I see this black tail sitting in front of the cam. SCARY!

LOL


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Tons of Crabs, white pearch, and spot seen today. some look really big
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Ticali (May 6, 2008)

I think I saw the same snake. OMG just saw a freaking turtle. This cam is so cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> won't come up for me.



Same here. Like to see it.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Great footage*

I love it ... keeps me motivated to fish!!! :fishing:Thanks for the technology....opcorn:


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I'll bet...*



old linesides said:


> They just cleaned the camera lense but the water clarity still isn't too good . It's located in the river and fairly shallow as you can see light filtering down . I saw a big jimmie crab cradling a molting female and it was still fighting off spot and perch . Pretty cool stuff .


...that peeler *sure was glad she was a girl!*


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I keep waiting for somebody on here to find out the location of the camera, put on a snorkel and fins, and go down to it to ham it up.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Time to clean the camera again!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

sand flea said:


> I keep waiting for somebody on here to find out the location of the camera, put on a snorkel and fins, and go down to it to ham it up.


What scares me is knowing some of these guys is just what will they press up against the camera


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

green lens,moving something


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Cant see squat on the cam..... Appears to be covered in algea...??????????


----------

